# Debian erkennt Seagate an LSI 53C875 SCSI Adapter nicht



## Marius Heil (4. August 2005)

Hi,

ich probier nun schon seit heute morgen Debian installiert zu bekommen.
Zuerst hab ich die Installation einfach mal so gestartet, er hat dann meine beiden IDE HDs erkannt, die 4 Kartenleser fälschlicherweise als SCSI und meine SCSI Platte, wo Linux drauf soll gar nicht.
Hab dann rausgefunden, dass ich einen LSI 53C875 SCSI Adapter hab und mich im Internet informiert, der eine hat geraten das ganze mit "Linux compact" zu starten, der andere mit "Linux vanilla", na ja, egal, geht auf jeden Fall nicht, dann hab ich versucht das ganze mit linux sym"nochwas" zu installieren, welches man angezeigt bekommen hat, wenn man F6 gedrückt hat, naja, er läd dann die Treiber zwar scön, aber einen Unterschied machts nicht.
Bin für alles brauchbare dankbar, im Internet findet man nicht grad viel über SCSI Platten und Debian....


Marius


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. August 2005)

Dass Dein Kartenleser, vermutlich USB, als SCSI angezeigt wird ist nicht aussergewoehnlich.
Der USB-MassStorage-Treiber scheint auf den SCSI-Treiber aufzusetzen.

Die Festplatte wird also beim Boot nicht in der Liste der erkannten SCSI-Devices angezeigt?
Wie sieht's in /proc/scsi/scsi aus?
Ist Dein SCSI-Controller ein RAID-Controller? In den Kernel-Optionen hab ich bei den SCSI-Treibern 2 Optionen fuer LSI-Controller gefunden, beide RAID.


----------



## Marius Heil (4. August 2005)

Mhh, da ich noch nie was mit Linux gemacht hab, kann ich dir nur sagen, was ich gemacht hab.
Ich hab mal auf nem Virtuellen PC Gentoo isntallieren wollen, da hatte ich auch ne schöne Konsole, in der ich Kommandos eingeben konnte, bei der Debian Installation alelrdings lief alles über den Installationsassistenten, ich mach einfach immer weiter, zuerst Sprache auswählen, dann Computername eingeben,....
Bis ich schlussendlich im Partitionierungstool lande, da seh ich meine beiden IDE Festplatten und die 4 USB Geräte.
Wo finde ich die Liste bekannter SCSI Devices?
Der Installationsassistent lässt nämlich nicht viel Einblick auf das, was er macht, zu.
Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist mein SCSI Controller ein RAID, auch wenn ich ihn dazu noch nie benutzt hab.



Marius


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. August 2005)

Wo Du die erkannten Devices findest hab ich doch schon erwaehnt. 
In /proc/scsi/scsi
Also einfach mal mit *cat /proc/scsi/scsi* ausgeben und gucken was abgeht.


----------



## Marius Heil (5. August 2005)

Öhhhm^^
Klingt jetzt vielleciht blöd, aber wo genau soll ich das eingeben?
Der Installer lässt mri keine große Chance irgendwas einzugeben, außer ganz am Anfang, wo ich den installmodus wählen kann, sprich: linux symnochwas,....


Marius


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. August 2005)

Ach so.
Ich dachte es ginge darum in einem laufenden Linux herauszufinden was da ist.

Laedt der Installer zu Ende? Also kommst Du bis zur Installation?
Dann probier mal mittels ALT+F2 die Konsole zu wechseln (bei Suse ging das damals).
Wenn das klappt solltest Du dort einigermassen arbeiten koennen, da ja im Grunde schon ein "richtiges" Linux laeuft.


----------



## Marius Heil (5. August 2005)

Mh, dnake, das probier ich mal, mal schauen, ob das geht.
Ich komm bedingtermaßen bis zur Installation, ich komm halt bis dahin, wo der Partitionierungsmanager auftaucht, und da ist meine SCSI Platte nicht drin.


Marius


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. August 2005)

Viel Erfolg.

Bei Fragen und Problemen einfach wieder melden.


----------



## Marius Heil (5. August 2005)

Also das mit der Konsole funktioniert, danke schonmal für das, ich hab mal cat proc/scsi/scsi eingegeben, dann bekomm ich wiederrum nur die 4 Kartenleser angezeigt, keine Spur von der SCSI Platte.
Das heißt also, der scheint die Treiber nicht zu laden oder die Festplatte nicht zu erkennen, an einer Stelle heißt es auch, dass bestimmte Treiber nciht geladen werden konnten, darunter scsi-ide emulation layer oder so, linux floppy disk und 3-4 andere.


Marius
---
Das hab ich mal bei Google gefunden, wirklich anfangen kann ich damit aber nichts:
http://www.dawicontrol.com/german/html/linux.htm
---
So, cih hab jetzt grad auf der Herstellerseite Treiber dafür gefunden:
http://www.lsilogic.com/downloads/license.do?id=2000&did=2916&pid=3197

Wie installier ich die denn während der Installation über die Konsole, oder wie lade ich die?


Danke, Marius


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. August 2005)

Die SCSI-Emulation ist nicht so wichtig.
Aber ich denke da Dein Controller kein Allerweltskontroller ist, dass beim Standard-Boot der Treiber nicht geladen wird.
Moeglicherweise ist der auch nicht enthalten.
Dann sollte es aber theoretisch eine passende Bootdisk geben.


----------



## Marius Heil (5. August 2005)

Mh, hab meinen Beitrag Editiert, jetzt gehts ums laden der Treiber.


Marius


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. August 2005)

Naja, bei der Installation wirst Du die wohl kaum einbinden koennen.
Ich denk mal, dass damit der Kernel gepatcht wird.
Was dann heisst: neu kompilieren.


----------



## Marius Heil (5. August 2005)

Mh, toll, während der Installation ghet da nix?
Irgendwie muss es ja möglich sein, dass meine SCSI Festplatte erkannt wird, damit ich da Linux draufmachen kann.
Manche Leute erzählen, man sollte Debian über Kanotix installieren, wie müsste ich das machen?
LiveCD rutnerladen, starten, wie installier ichs dann?


Marius


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. August 2005)

Keine Ahnung, den Weg hab ich noch nie probiert.


----------



## Marius Heil (5. August 2005)

Mhhhh, also so langsam denk ich mir, Linux taugt nix.
(Na ja, dachte ich schon davor)
Bei der Windowsinstallation geht das so schön, es läd ne Weile, man bekommt alle Festplatten erkannt, aber Linux macht da Ausnahmen und man bekommt offenbar ncith mal treiber geladen, die man sich aus dem Internet runtergeladen hat, die sogar funktionieren würden höchstwahrscheinlich....

Marius


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. August 2005)

Linux taugt schon was. Man muss nur mal bereit sein sich auch damit auseinanderzusetzen.

Weiterhin muss man auch mal von seiner "Das OS muss mir alles schoen rechtmachen"-Einstellung wegkommen, sonst kann man die Finger gleich von Linux lassen, denn man hat einfach nicht fuer alles lustige Klicki-Bunti-Optionen.


----------



## Marius Heil (6. August 2005)

So, ich habs geschafft!
Na ja, die SCSI Platte hat er erkannt, als ich modprobe sym53c8xx oder so eingegeben hab, installiert hat er auch, dann hat er den Bootloader GRUB installiert und, so einfach solls ja nicht sein:
Error 21
Nach dem, was ich gelesen hab, ist das ein Error, wenn er eine Festplatte nicht findet, ich geh mal schwer davon aus, dass das die SCSI Platte ist, die er wohl nicht dauerhaft erkennt, nun die Frage, wie bekomme ich es hin, dass er die Platte sofort erkennt, kann ich irgendwie über die Konsole die Treiber dauerhaft laden, oder wie?
Würd mich auf schnelle Antwort freuen, das ist auch der ArbeitsPC meines Vaters, da ist Win XP drauf, wenn ich das Problem nciht gelöst bekomm, muss ich mich nach irgendwas umsehen, wie ich den MBR neu schreiben kann, sodass wenigstens Win XP wieder startet.



Marius


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. August 2005)

Als GRUB installiert werden sollte war da auch das Modul geladen?
Sollte ja eigentlich da Du es ja vor der Installation geladen hast.
Das kannst Du mit lsmod ueberpruefen.
Wenn es nicht geladen ist einfach nochmal laden und GRUB dann installieren.
Sollte eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Marius Heil (6. August 2005)

Hi,

zu der Zeit als ich GRUB installiert hab, war das Moduol bereits geladen, es ist nun auch immer geladen, wenn ich die Installation starte, allerdings:
GRUB ist ja ein Bootloader, wenn ich dort Linux auswählen würde, würde er Linux starten und die Module laden und wenn ich Windows starten würde, eben WIndows, aber der läd die Module doch nicht vor dem Bootloader, oder?


Marius
---
Ich probier nun einfach mal FIXMBR aus, dann sollte ich in Windows booten können, wenn das geht, installier ich Linux nochmal schnel drüber und dann noch LILO anstatt GRUB, vielleciht gehts dann ja.


Marius
------
Neeeeinnn, ich glaubs nicht, ich hatte noch nie ein Kennwort drin und nun sagt die Wiederhersetllungskonsole, es wäre falshc    
----
So langsam wird das ganze zu einem Problem, da ich den PC erst neu aufgesetzt hab, wurde das Adminkonto noch nie benutzt, das hat dazu geführt, dass ich es in der Wiederherstellungskonsole nicht benutzen kann und mit CIA Commander booten bringt nix, da kein Passwort drin ist, das Konto aktivieren kann ich nur unter Windows, ich brauche also ne Startdiskette um den MBR zu reperieren oder irgendwas um GRUB zum laufen zu bekommen.
-----
Windows läuft fürs erste wieder, jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage, wie ich Linux zum laufen bekomm.
---
Ach ja, wie ist das denn eigentlich, Linux verwendet ja ein anderes Dateisystem, kann ich da mit Windows druaf zugreifen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. August 2005)

Sorry fuer die spaete Antwort, aber ich bin grad aus China zurueckgekommen.

Wenn zu bootende System auf der SCSI-Partition ist koennte es noetig sein den Treiber statisch in den Kernel zu kompilieren.
Genau weiss ich das aber auch nicht.


----------



## Marius Heil (8. August 2005)

ufffz, wenn du mir nun sagts, was ich dazu eingeben muss, mach ichs 


Marius


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. August 2005)

Dazu hat Johannes mal ein schickes Tutorial geschrieben.


----------



## deepthroat (9. August 2005)

Hi.

Also so wie ich das verstanden hab hängt der PC ja schon weil GRUB die Festplatte nicht findet, richtig? Da wird es dir nichts nützen den Treiber in den Kern zu kompilieren, da GRUB ja erst den Kern laden muß, was es aber nicht kann weil es nicht auf die Festplatte zugreifen kann.

Normalerweise müßte man (zumindest war das bei mir so) erstmal das SCSI BIOS laden mit dessen Hilfe GRUB dann auf die Festplatte zugreifen kann. Dann kann auch der Linux Kern geladen werden und der entsprechende Treiber. Läd er denn beim Booten das SCSI BIOS? Evtl. gibt es ja eine Einstellung in deinem Mainboard BIOS da irgendwie noch andere Geräte zu initialisieren? 

Vielleicht haben sich die Geräte auch nur "verschoben", d.h. als du den Treiber für die SCSI Karte geladen hast wurde deine Festplatte als SCSI Gerät /dev/sde erkannt, wenn der Kartenleser /dev/sda bis /dev/sdd schon belegt hatte. Da jetzt beim booten der Kartenleser noch nicht erkannt ist befindet sich die Platte jetzt evtl. einfach auf /dev/sda. Wie sieht denn die Zeile bei GRUB aus die du booten läßt? Probier einfach mal in der Zeile "(hd[x],y)" durch "(hd[x-4],y)" zu ersetzen. Also wenn da steht:

root (hd9,3)

durch

root (hd5,3)

ersetzen.

Wenn du in das Kommandozeilen-Interface von GRUB wechselst kannst du auch mit der Tab-Taste alle Geräte anzeigen lassen die GRUB gefunden hat.  Gib z.B. "root " ein und drück dann die Tab-Taste.


----------

